# 1st Haloween



## RoryMcGormley

Hi. I’m Rory McGormley, and, in a way, this coming Haloween will be my very first real Haloween. And I am very excited, I can tell u.

U are probably thinking: How can it be that a 15-year-old American will only this year be celebrating his 1st Haloween? What about all those other years? Was he in a coma? Was he in cryo-sleep? Glass coffin?

The answer:

Well, just this last June 18th we (me, my Mom and 2 brothers and 1 sister) moved from church-owned and operated housing, with a million harsh rules, where part of the rules for living there were that that for Haloween u could only display 1 pumpkin on the porch rail and that was it. No other decorations were allowed. 

Crazy, right? 

1 pumpkin on a porch rail is not Haloween! 

And get this, we were not even allowed to carve it into a jacko lantern. 1 year I couldn’t take it anymore and used a black magic marker to draw a face on the pumpkin skin. 

But that didn’t last long. When my Mom saw it she freeked and told me we could be pushed out of our home if anybody saw this so I had to take it down and scrub it with a sponge over and over until the creepy smile came off eventually.

So this year is the year. 2009. 

Haloween comes this year with a fury. 

We are in a new gigantic house with a big yard (can anybody smell cemetery?!) and I want the fiercest decorations and props and animatronics of anybody on earth. And I am going to build them myself so tthat they are authentic and not like any crap you could by in a store. 

So I wanted to tell you about me and my past grovel situation and how things are changed for the fiercely better. I am going to be making a lot of props and maybe even have a fierce maze and my house is going to rule Haloween.


----------



## IMU

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## spideranne

Welcome!


----------



## joker

Welcome to the forum!

Have you already started building props?


----------



## DoomBuddy

welcome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nice intro and welcome aboard!


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome Rory, good luck with your props and enjoy your 1st Halloween celebration. Don't end up overloading on your prop building.


----------



## thefireguy

*Hello Rory*

Rory,

If you need help building anything that I built please let me know...I've built some cool stuff that is legit...no crappy thrown together stuff....I've built the following:

Animated witch and cauldron -with smoke machine fog chiller (I have one of the best designs for a fog chiller that is way way legit)

Haunted chandelier
Hot glue web shooter
LED spotlights
Graveyard Digger
Cemetery fencing
Scarecrow with paper Mache pumpkin (lit with fluorescent starter)
55-gallon fog chiller with Supper Fogger V-950 (one of the best and reliable smoke machines on the market)
FCG - with stand
Electric LED candelabra in wax
Monster mud and chicken wire witch hat
Lightning (with 500 watt strobe) controlled with light controller and sound (MP3 player and speakers)
Overall music throughout haunt (MP3 player with multiple speakers)
PVC candles

And a few others I'm working on this year are:
Elevated fire cauldrons (with smoke machines)
12V standing candle holders with candelabra (like haunted mansion)
Moseoulium for FCG
Hanging from my huge oak tree (5" pillar LED candles) at different elevations
Re-pluming my fog throughout the cemetery (2"-1" pipe underground)

Hope I helped,

Chris

Anyone else is welcome to ask questions too if they want!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome to the Forum, Rory!


----------



## ghubertu

Love the enthusiasm, fiercely, and enjoy your inaugural Halloween! It's addicting.


----------



## AzKittie74

Happy Birthday! haha
Welcome and good luck on your first year of prop building!


----------



## RoryMcGormley

joker said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Have you already started building props?


Thanks for the welcome, (and not just from you, Joker, but from everybody!) and yeah, I have started building props.

I'm starting with some grisly undead groundbreakers right now. My Mom is disgusted with them so I must be on the right path! I will post pics when I have something good to show.


----------



## scareme

Hi Rory. Welcome to the forum. Alot of people in OK are funny about Halloween, which is just sad cause we are not trying to hurt anyone with our fun. Glad your Mom is coming around. I'm going to be in Claremore tomorrow at the Will Rogers Jr High. First time I'll be coming to your town. Look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Welcome! We're glad you're here!


----------



## Spookineer

Welcome!


----------



## Joiseygal

You sound like your ready to kick some serious Halloween Prop building butt! You definitely sound like you have a fire brewing. Welcome to the forum and you will find a load of ideas on this site.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Welcome to our scary little family.


----------



## pyro

welcome


----------



## Jaybo

Welcome aboard! Don't try to build everything at once and burn yourself out! Pace yourself! You've come to the right place. Lots of kind and talented people on this board. Soak up the knowledge and have a blast!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Welcome to the crossroads Rory, if you have any questions, feel free to drop me a line. Devil's the name, evils my game. bwaahahahahahahahahaaha.......hack hack cough coucgh he hehe heh.....mmmmm....... ahem. Carry on then.


----------



## Moon Dog

Welcome... home!


----------



## Creep Cringle

Welcome Rory! You have joined a fine group with lots of knowledge and advice! Can't wait to see what you come up with. Try working on one thing at a time doing to much might get overwhealming.


----------



## Spooky1

Rory, I agree with Creep. You may want to go for quality over quantity. Believe me, you'll always have ideas for props to add to your haunt. The haunts you see here have grown and evolved over the years.


----------



## RoryMcGormley

Thanks again for all the *Welcome*s... makes me feel very... uh... welcome.

Yeah, I guess I had better get organized and work on one thing at a time - that way I will be sure to get some things done for sure.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Welcome to the forum Rory!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Are you _really_ located in Oklahoma? I ask because your IP address indicates that you're in San Diego. Hmmmmm. A puzzelment, no?


----------



## Devils Chariot

San Diego!!!? Wait a second, I once had a youth pastor with a tattoo of the Andy Griffith and the Devil french kissing inside of a pentagram on his stomach and he was from SAN DIEGO!!! What a small small world. Its just so CRAZY because you think "Man This is Weird" but then you find out it happens all over the place ALL THE TIME.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Just Whisper

Rory, Glad you found us. Hope you have fun planning and building your first haunt. Don't get too crazy or you'll wear yourself out trying to finish it all by Halloween. Start small to medium with a few good props. It's the ambiance and the small details that will make a few props work great. Give 'em lots of atmosphere and attitude.

JW


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Welcome to the forum Rory! 
Your enthusiam blows me away!!
Looking forward to seeing your haunt!!! (Remember pace your self - I sprained my haunting bone in 2007 and barely did anything in 2008. But I feel fine for 2009!)

I LOL when I thought of you using a "black magic" marker to draw a face on the pumpkin skin! Your pumpkin could have been burned at the stake!!

1031-24/7!


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN

Welcome and good luck!! Post pictures so we can see.


----------



## Vlad

Welcome to the Forum and Halloween Rory!


----------



## HallowEve

Welcome. I hope you have an awesome Halloween this year!
I have lots of information you may find helpfull on my site on creating many different props, lighting, scenes, music, decorating and much more.

http://www.haunting101.com

HallowEve :jol:


----------

